# Is there sumthing wrong with (µTorrent 1.6+tpb) combination lately?



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok guys,

I have µTorrent ver1.6 and off late o hv been experiencing a "A Socket operation was attempted to an Unrechable network" error..in TRACKER STATUS field ??  is anyone else facing this very same problem with tpb t**rents+uTorrent conbination from the past 2-3days...?? plz do let me knw and also do let me knw the solution to this as well...


note: for all those noobs who will cry out "illegal topic or illegal thread" then i must tell u tat sharing torrent files/links/sites are illegal here and NOT the technology and fundamental behind it/...  so plz stay away with those type of comments dear(s) .. 

---------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dude y r u suing such an outdated version of uTorrent??

Ver 1.8.3 is out since a lota days. Go for it. Just update it from within the app.

After updating if you face any such problem then the matter will be again looked upon!


----------



## max_demon (Aug 26, 2009)

and btw its down the site which i cant speak about


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 27, 2009)

it indicates that a firewall is limiting the connection. Check firewall status to see if it is blocking connections to tpb site , if yes , temporarily allow connections to tpb.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2009)

ok guys, will update my uTORRENT app and then get back to u all here.. 

btw, i hv KIS 2009 and can anyone plz tell me how can i check wether kis is blocking any t**rent connection or no..??

coz it has staerted to occur jus withing 2 days, and for the past 2 yrs it was running jus fine.. so plz lend me ur advices.. 
--------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 27, 2009)

=========

Edit: ok so i updated uTorrent 1.6 to version 1.8.3 and still the tracker status says ---> "A Socket operation was attempted to an Unrechable network" 

now can anyone tell me how can i see if KIS 2009 is blocking or not blocking this application or tat port..?? 
---------


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 27, 2009)

Does your tracker list consist of only tbp?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^

hey long time no see..?? nice to see u here craby boy.. 
---------------

well i used to always delete all the trackers (except leaving the tpb tracker entry list) from my list of available trackers, as previously wen there was jus tpb tracker, the speed was stable and fast too.. 

but now, i hv started to add other trackers as well..  (i hope its a good and sensible thing to do..right..??
-----

btw where can i get the list of all the available trackers.. ?? (can u pm me plz..)


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like KIS is blocking your connection. Add the port which you use for downloading your torrents to exceptions in KIS for both TCP and UDP.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^

yup, tats wat i am asking here..  how can i add the port.. in KIS2009 ...?? also, jus 3 days back the d/loads were stable and also there was no "unreachable n/w error " in tracker status, so is it possible tat KIS 2009 automatically must hv blocked tat port (myabe aftyer a KIS virus defs update..??  

watever the matter maybe, jus tell me "How can i add the port "60857" in KIS2009 port exceptions (if there is any) .. as i really dont knw this at all...


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

I actually can't give to the point instruction because I'm not a fond of Firewalls.
But you need to go to some place like "Rules for Applications" and then create an exception for uTorrent. 

Also, do have a look at this: *support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279781


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ thanx  looking into tat link..


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 28, 2009)

For adding different trackers,
use **btreannouncer.net/btReannounce.php. Upload the torrent file( It has a 250 kb Limitation ). You then get the other trackers tracking the same torrent. select other trackers ( i, naturally being greedy, will always select all the other trackers available  )Then reannounce the torrent. Then download the reannounced torrent choosing flat or tiered. Or u can just get the trackers from the list.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 28, 2009)

One thing... you may check out is that TPB is facing problems. I think they are bringing down the servers one by one!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

@ Raghu, thanx for tat link, trying tat out now..

@ Hell : yup, u are rite dude, they (the law enforcements in Sweden) are (maybe) shutting down servers one at a time so tat the new owner (who even tat retard is..) can start the site afresh as there has been many copyright infringements and various complaints by various music and s/ware companies abt their product being sold freely and they (the s/ware companies) not getting the rewards from it.. 

yup, tat is a clever move to slowly paralyse a system to such an extent tat ppl jus get frustrated adn then move outta the system (in this case, my beloved tpb).. 

even i guess, tats the only problem tat all tpb users must be facing..coz all the oter trackers are working jus as fine adn smooth..
---------

I will be back in sumtime after trying out sum tricks (whick i knw are jus not gonna work if the server itself is down..lol..)


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

============
============

hmm..so finally i was able to fix my problem... yup wat hell_storm said was absolutely 100% correct and i second tat.. 

*the solution*: jus remove the tpb tracker and add new trackers (google it plz)  also its against forum rules here... 
--------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 28, 2009)

I was about to post the fact that tbp trackers are not the same they used to be...good that you realised it yourself 

That beannouncer or whatever is very useful to search for more trackers, especially when your download is 90%+ complete and there aren't many seeds. Naveen_Reloaded pointed it out about 6-7 months back in "Tutorials" and I've been using it since...

Avoid tbp trackers now, use OpenBitTorrent (Google it, or click here: *torrentfreak.com/openbittorrent-tracker-muscles-in-on-the-old-pirate-bay-090705/)

And yeah, I mentioned earlier, I'm not too active on the forum now, just come buy once-twice a week. 

Still, cheers


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^

lol thanx for tat site link, i hv been referring to tat same site to get my tracker lists afresh and yes, the tool given by RaghuKL ---> *www.btreannouncer.net/btReannounce.php

is also jus one amazing site, i guess u too are using some kinda similar methods.. 
-------

yup, tpb jus dies down but still the bit t**rent family and community lives on and it is true, OBT is the new TPB.. 

--------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 29, 2009)

The thing is that some gaming company wanted to buy TPB, but they were unable to pay up on the payment date. So TPB is still in a mess. Their future is really in trouble and need some help from someone to get it running. The first thing and worst thing is they were trying to make it a paid site!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 29, 2009)

^^


yup, agreed on tat paid site funda.. infact the new buyers (who ever those retards are).. wanted to implement a monthly, quarterly and yearly paid plans (jua as rapidsh@re follows) for users... fcuk them... 

the tpb index (the whole site, well not whole but most of the site along with its 80K+ torrent files) are available for d/load along with the tpb database for anyone who wants to setup his own tpb..lol...

beat tat poor swedish officials, previously they had to deal with jus ONE tpb, jus imagine every user hosting his own modified version of tpb database.. lol... yup tats  a different issue tat the IP provider will go beserk..


----------



## anshul (Aug 30, 2009)

you didnt read the Digit I guess.....pirate bay is going down just like what happened to Kazaa and others.....it is going to become something legal.....and this move really sucks!!

  :'(


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2009)

^^

naa, i got the news way b4 digit, jus tat i was not sure if the servers were on or off..lol...

and yes, ofcourse to say the least it $uck$ big time.. with all those govt ret@rd$ ...


----------

